# Baklava question



## milkdemcows (Mar 1, 2008)

Holding a greek dinner next weekend.  I've made baklava a few times before, when I was living in Greece. The cookbook I have says to never pour a hot syrup onto hot pastry (saying it will make it soggy) - always pour a hot syrup over cool pastry.  Yet every allrecipes recipe I've looked at says hot on hot.
Thoughts?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

We always make sure the syrup is hot and the pastry is room temp.   That's the way my Greek MIL does it too.

smiles, T


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2008)

Find a different recipe.  Hot syrup on cooked, cooled paklava.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have always poured the hot syrup over the hot pastry, and never had any problems.


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 1, 2008)

Hot syrup over room temp pastry - all those Greek and Turkish grandmother's can't be wrong and it has worked for me several times.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 2, 2008)

I do hot syrup over hot pastry it puffs up the pastry put in fridge after it cools down then let it rest at least one day two days is better so to let it do it's thing. I adore Baklava. So addicting.


----------



## milkdemcows (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe it's coming down to a preference over crispy or chewy.  But I'm definitely sensing that hot on cool is the more traditional/authentic thing to do.


----------

